# Need help with build



## abs315 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey everyone. I've had my 36 gallon tank going for a year now and right now i have:

5 neon tetra
3 zebra danios
5 cory cats

I've had 3 gbr that all died on me. Even though they're gorgous fish I hate seeing them die so I'm not going to get any more of them. Does anyone have any suggestions of what else I could put in here. Preferably a hardier fish? Thanks!


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

how about 4 more neons and 2 more cats?
Seeing as you only have 3 danio, take them back for a pair of Angels or something else.
One fish I'm finding very intriguing right now is the clown loach - a trio will run out of space in your tank as they grow to about a foot eventually - but my are they fun!
cb


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

I would build up the neon group to a dozen. I have rummynose tetras that do very well in a school and get along with the neons.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

You could always try Bolivian Rams. They're not as sensitive, are hardier and can tolerate higher pH than GBR's. I have 3 in a 20 gallon and they're doing great!


----------

